# How to Buy More Tools II



## davidgiul (Aug 17, 2012)

Here is the finished product of Suzy's handiwork. The dolphins are crushed sea shells and the wave is crushed turquoise (Sleeping Beauty). The finish is 3 coats of conversion varnish sanded to 12k grit and then a coat of car polish followed by a coat of car wax.
[attachment=9362]
[attachment=9363]
The downside to having one's SO in the shop is that she is now nagging me to build more boxes so she can work her magic:davidguil:


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 17, 2012)

David- You better watch out you might be FIRED!!!! Nice looking.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 17, 2012)

:whs:

Dave, nice box.

Suzy, nice box transformed to lovely box. 

Good on both of you.


----------



## scrimman (Aug 17, 2012)

Fantastic! How do you level the piece again once you've added the shell and turquoise? How do you make it flat again?


----------



## davidgiul (Aug 17, 2012)

scrimman said:


> Fantastic! How do you level the piece again once you've added the shell and turquoise? How do you make it flat again?


Festool RO 150 at half speed. This random orbital sander can be real aggressive so be careful. I start with 80 grit (36 grit if you are feeling brave) and work up to 180. For rosewood, I like to hand sand the 220 and 320 stages.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 17, 2012)

Absolutely stunning work David and Suzy ! Truly impressive !
Scott


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 17, 2012)

Great couples compliment each other and you both definatly do that!


----------



## scrimman (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks, my kamaaina brother. I'll have to try that method on one of my projects!


----------



## txpaulie (Aug 18, 2012)

Kudos to you both!

Here's to hoping she's keeping you on a short leash!

p


----------



## davidgiul (Aug 18, 2012)

txpaulie said:


> Kudos to you both!
> 
> Here's to hoping she's keeping you on a short leash!
> 
> p


More like on a choke collar.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 18, 2012)

davidgiul said:


> txpaulie said:
> 
> 
> > Kudos to you both!
> ...



Dave the . . . 

[attachment=9421]

Suzy rocks.

:stirthepot:


----------



## davidgiul (Aug 18, 2012)

Kevin said:


> davidgiul said:
> 
> 
> > txpaulie said:
> ...


Yeah, but it needs more bling.


----------

